# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Seattle 9:30pm WGN / NBALP



## BenDengGo

<center> *Rain is nothing compared to Wind* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (31-27) (12-16 on road) @ Seattle Supersonics (41-18) (21-10 at home) 









Key Arena, Friday March 11th, 2005
Chicago @ Seattle 9:30pm WGN / NBALP*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> El Paso-6'9-DAVIS <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*

*VS* 





































*Oregon-6'2-RIDNOUR <> UConn-6'5-ALLEN <> Alief Elsik HS-6'10-LEWIS <> Iowa-6'8-EVANS <> Forida A&M-7'1-JAMES*


----------



## unBULLievable

The Sonics are going to run in order to shoot many threes.They usually shoot around 20 three pointers from what I have seen.

Nocioni on Lewis is going to be a key match up and off course no second chance points for Reggie evans.

Tough game.


----------



## 7thwatch

This will be a tough one. I'll predict Sonics by 12. If we somehow manage to steal a win I would be suprised, but I'd take it for sure.


----------



## superdave

I think Antonio Daniels pulled up in the last game or something w/ a leg injury.. not having him to backup Ridnour would be nice. Daniels always seems to light us up. If Ridnour and Vlad go cold from long distance, we could keep this game close. Hopefully Eddy abuses their front line... like he rightfully can and should! 

Sonic 101
Bulls 96


----------



## kukoc4ever

superdave said:


> Hopefully Eddy abuses their front line... like he rightfully can and should!


Let's hope that Skiles can find the right sweet nothings to whisper in order to motivate Curry to a solid outing.

That's really the main key to the game.

:clap:


----------



## UMfan83

A team I don't see us matching up well against. The Good news is the team doesn't play as well at home as someone with their record would indicate. That said, I don't like the looks of this..

Sonics 114
Bulls 95


----------



## such sweet thunder

90










96

, we can only hope .


----------



## such sweet thunder

Oh, with the way the team was trying to get Frankie Williams a basket at the end of the Blazers game, I'm betting Luol is going to play against the Sonics. The team was treating Williams as if he was a man who was on his way back to the pine.

Edit: Nm. Luol isn't eligible to play until Sunday against the Clips.


----------



## superdave

kukoc4ever said:


> Let's hope that Skiles can find the right sweet nothings to whisper in order to motivate Curry to a solid outing.
> 
> That's really the main key to the game.
> 
> :clap:


Actually the key to the game is how many points Crawford scores for the Knicks and Jalen scores for the Raptors :uhoh: Maybe those teams win, maybe not. You can update your signature and we'll all be waiting in anticipation until you add those question marks.. or is it exclamations? :clap:


----------



## kukoc4ever

superdave said:


> Actually the key to the game is how many points Crawford scores for the Knicks and Jalen scores for the Raptors :uhoh: Maybe those teams win, maybe not. You can update your signature and we'll all be waiting in anticipation until you add those question marks.. or is it exclamations? :clap:


That attitude is soooooo 2004.

Sonics 110
Bulls 94


----------



## Hustle

Wind 103
Rain 99

:cheers: 

This would be a big win.


----------



## bigdbucks

Curry plays 14 minutes scores 4 points and grabs zero boards. 

Bulls 94
Sonics 107

Ray Allen goes nuts---42 pts


----------



## bullet

Sonics 101

Bullies 95

Eddy -2 rbds


----------



## ScottMay

Interestingly, Seattle's a better road team than home, so this isn't quite as daunting as you'd expect given the Sonics' overall record.

I'm feeling unusually optimistic. I liked the way the Bulls defended the perimeter last night, and I say they do it again Friday.

And for some added good karma, I'll be in Seattle on Friday, although I can't attend the game, unfortunately. 

Bulls 98, Sonics 92


----------



## yodurk

I fail to see how the Sonics are a tough matchup for the Bulls...I mean obviously they're a good team, but the Bulls have generally played quite well against these perimeter-oriented teams this year (Dallas, Washington, and Lakers to name a few). The Bulls struggle mightily against the more balanced teams like Houston, Phoenix, and Miami, who all possess inside-outside scoring. The Sonics are really just basically a jumpshooting team; no inside scoring to speak of. We also meet them at a good time...Ridnour is battling plantar fascitis, and superdave says that Daniels is battling injury as well. Hinrich should be able to stick Ray Allen pretty well, and Nocioni/Griffin's physical defense should irritate Rashard Lewis. I'm actualy more worried about Seattle's physical big guys (Evans, Fortson, Collison, James) shutting down Eddy, Tyson, and Othella. I sense a close one right down to the wire...











103










105


----------



## RoRo

been waiting for this game a long time. i'm pulling for the bulls, but the girl's a sonics fan, so should be interesting, haha. i'll be a couple rows back but i'll have a good view of the bulls bench.

ridnour should be fine to play and daniels got a charlie horse last nite on yao's knee so he'll be fine as well.

the key will be on the perimeter, if we can defend on the perimeter 1:1 we'll be ok. if we start double teaming and running around to rotate there's no way we'll keep up with thier passing and slashing to the hoop. scrambling on defense will open things up for their bigs as well. this should be a good game.


----------



## ChiBron

Key is how Eddy handles their physical big men. Danny Fortson has been p*ssing off everybody in this league while mentally throwing his opposition off their games......we'll see if Eddy can stay tough.

Ben needs to come out of whatever funk he's in. I see this game being VERY close, and its hard imagine to Kirk coming up big in the 4th qtr for 3 straight games......not when he'll be chasing Ray Allen all night long. So Ben's gotta step up.

Rashard always kills us, so Noce-TC will have to play their usual great defensive games.

Bulls 102
Sonics 100


----------



## G-Force

Prior to our recent two game home losing streak, our home and away records were even (I think). The Sonics have not lost three consecutive games this season, and we want to keep it that way. This is our last game in a four game homestand, so we''ll be extra motivated to win before heading onto the road.

I'll be there on Friday night - should be a sold-out crowd at Key Arena. If Ray and Rashard are on, its gonna be tough to beat them.

G-Force


----------



## svanacore

We're dead meat.


----------



## BG7

We'll be good as long as we don't abandon our best post player like during that 3 game slump. Hopefully Kirk can start keeping his groove together, in the almighty +/- that people love to use on this forum, Kirk has the 2nd worst +/- average on anyone on our team. The only one worst that has played is of course, the great Frank Williams. As long as Kirk keeps playing like against Milwaukee and Portland along with the continuation of going to Eddy in the post, the other pieces should fall in place.


----------



## LuolDeng

His on off net is far better than Curry's.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Machinehead

Tyson Chandler and Andres Nocioni and how they fare on the boards are going to be the Bulls keys to this game 

A Fast tempo shoot a thon being pushed by the Supes ... its up to Tyson and Noce to out energise ... Reggie Evans and Danny Fortson and keep ball control / retention away from the Supes and the ball in our control where we can control the pace better 

If we try and go toe for toe for them and get sucked into the pace of how they want to play - we're F ' kd


----------



## spongyfungy

Is this Superstation?


----------



## LuolDeng

spongyfungy said:


> Is this Superstation?


Yes sir.


----------



## Future

I have a bad feeling about this game... the Sonics will eat us for breakfast... and then poop us out in time for dinner.


----------



## mizenkay

will Forston play? he got thrown out of the Sonics practice yesterday after arguing with McMillan.

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/sonics/2002203683_soni11.html 



> Still at issue is whether Fortson will play against the Chicago Bulls tonight. McMillan said he wasn't certain if Fortson will remain in the rotation and said he's trying to send a message to the Sonics (41-18) before they face the Bulls, who enter tonight's 7:30 game at KeyArena with a 31-27 record.
> 
> "We are in a time of the season that the intensity of the game is different than it was a month ago or a few weeks ago simply because you're more than a month and a few days away from the season being over," he said. "And these teams coming in here are coming in here with that type of intensity. I think we've played hard, but we've had a period of time where we haven't executed.
> 
> "The message is you can't make the mistakes we were making in December and January and February and accept that. Those things were drilled and taught and discussed months ago and some of those things shouldn't happen at this time of the season."
> 
> All season, McMillan, who was ejected in Tuesday's 97-95 defeat to Houston for arguing with referees, has directed his team to lay off officials after questionable calls. He wants all of the team's complaints to funnel through him.







such drama. oh wait.


:laugh:


----------



## LegoHat

Bucks 102
Bulls 96


----------



## dsouljah9

spongyfungy said:


> Is this Superstation?


Nope, Chicago area only.


----------



## spongyfungy

mizenkay said:


> will Forston play? he got thrown out of the Sonics practice yesterday after arguing with McMillan.
> 
> http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/sonics/2002203683_soni11.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such drama. oh wait.
> 
> 
> :laugh:


 wow. They need Fortson or Eddy will dominate.


----------



## bullsville

Thanks for the article, mizenkay.

*During the past three games, Seattle, which is sixth in the NBA at 100.6 points per game, has not scored 100.* 

In their last 3 games, they are only 20-70 on 3's, 28.6%. But they did hit 13-25 their last game, although they still lost to Houston.


----------



## such sweet thunder

in other [less compelling] news, james is really, really happy. oh, the bulls must be coming to town .


----------



## G-Force

Yesterday I heard Nate on a local (Seattle) radio show. Nate said that Danny would be playing. At least that is what I heard yesterday.

And about J'rome, last night I got my picture with the big guy at the Annual Sonics Season Ticket Holder Party. I also got a picture with Robert Swift.

G-Force


----------



## Xantos

We played well against the Spurs, and have won against some of the top teams in the league...I think this game will be another messuring stick as were we are when competing against good teams. If Ray Allen gets off, it could be an ugly one. We always have trouble gaurding big gaurds.....

Good Defense will always keep us in a game, and if the Bulls do that, I like our chances...We are a better Defensive team, than the Sonics. 

I think we will compete, with a chance to win...Can we do it is the real question.
Right now Soncis are better overall.....I'm not counting my Bulls out!

Go Bulls!!!

Bulls 108
Sonics 105


----------



## bullsville

Kirk is listed at 6'3", 190.
Allen is listed at 6'5", 205.

Not a huge difference, really. Let's just hope that Kirk doesn't get into foul trouble trying to defend him.


----------



## bullet

> Will Fortson be at tonight's game between the Sonics (41-18) and the Chicago Bulls (31-27)?
> 
> "Yeah, he should be there," McMillan said
> 
> Will he play?
> 
> "We'll see," McMillan said.


http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/basketball/215538_sonx11.html


----------



## mizenkay

link from the news @ nba.com

Ex-teammates Collison, Hinrich finally face off 

_Nick Collison and Kirk Hinrich first paired up the summer after their sophomore year of high school, playing on the Iowa Martin Brothers' traveling team.

They were teammates in the summer during high school and later at college, playing side by side for four years at Kansas.

Now in the NBA, they still talk on the telephone a few times per week. But tonight they will call each other something new: an opponent. Hinrich and Collison have never played against each other.

"Not in a real game," Hinrich said yesterday after the Chicago Bulls practiced at KeyArena. "Just pick-up basketball."_


----------



## G-Force

You guys sure are busy over here in the Bulls forum. Its more than two hours until tipoff and there are more than 30 replies to this game thread already.


G-Force


----------



## spongyfungy

With Wayne Larivee doing the Big Ten Tournament in Chicago, Tom Dore should be doing the game today on the big station.


----------



## HAWK23

spongyfungy said:


> With Wayne Larivee doing the Big Ten Tournament in Chicago, Tom Dore should be doing the game today on the big station.


I'm going to really miss the "slimest of margins" liner...


----------



## superdave

Damn, there's so much good basketball on TV tonight. Looks like I'm staying in


----------



## BG7

We just need to beat the spread :biggrin:


----------



## 7thwatch

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> We just need to beat the spread :biggrin:


I hear you bro. Lets just get a W and we won't have to worry about it.


----------



## HAWK23

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> We just need to beat the spread :biggrin:


I just bet 1700+ points on the Bulls for this one..


----------



## BG7

I bet 535 on this game because I have no points left after the conclusion of last nights Lakers-Mavs game.


----------



## ballafromthenorth

haha i bet 5 points.... I don't have too many to begin with so it is a pretty big risk for me :biggrin: I don't believe I get this game on tv.. got to see the blazers game though so can't complain..


----------



## remlover

spongyfungy said:


> With Wayne Larivee doing the Big Ten Tournament in Chicago, Tom Dore should be doing the game today on the big station.


This is a bad combo: Late night game and Tom Dore. I hope i can stay awake, as i know Dore will do his best to put me to sleep.


----------



## Jonathan

Any other teams announce the coaches before the players?


----------



## BG7

Danny Fortson not playing.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Fortson is sitting out. Wonder how many Seattle fans are calling for their coach to be fired.


----------



## MagillaGorilla

Great defense and a nice dunk by curry! :banana:


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

OMG. Not sure if we're getting the calls or everything was clean, but it's amazing no foul has been called yet in Seattle.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Idiotic foul.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

another game, another poor shooting display early


----------



## Future

We're already getting screwed over by the refs... God Damn


----------



## ChiBron

BS officiating to start off the game. We should've gone to the line at least 3 times by now.

14-9 Sonics


----------



## BG7

Chris Duhon needs to be benched along with Nocioni. They aren't showing heart and hustle on defense, and they sure as hell can't play offense.

Good rotating by both Curry and Davis in the post, and Kirk has guarded Allen pretty good with one exception in 6 minutes. Also Kirk has gotten in the right spot on many other plays.


----------



## Future

I wish Deng was playin... I have a feelin he could guard Rashard Lewis rather than slow footed Nocioni.


----------



## LuolDeng

And Eddy shows a lot of hustle and heart.

Dude stfu, you are so biased.


----------



## ChiBron

Kirk's hurrying into his attempts. He's 0-4 and all of those shots were bad attempts.

Sonics 4-4 from 3pt line :sigh:


----------



## fleetwood macbull

this could get ugly, on to the reserves!


----------



## Future

Hinrich does play great D though, you gotta give him credit..... I wish he could just shoot consistantly....


----------



## fleetwood macbull

always its the 4th page that the Noc hate comes out. Nothing if not predictable. Next page preview: "Skiles is a moron" :biggrin:


----------



## bullsville

The reserves come in and we go on a 6-0 run.

The sad thing is, Eddy couldn't score on Jerome James, he was 1-4 when we went to him in the post. He did look good on those 3 dunks off of nice passes, though...


----------



## 7thwatch

I thought they were just going to pull away but we got right back in it. Horay.


----------



## ChiBron

Every time they take a 3, it feels like its going down. Luckily they missed their last wide open ones. 

Noce looking really solid so far.


----------



## bullsville

fleetwood macbull said:


> always its the 4th page that the Noc hate comes out. Nothing if not predictable. Next page preview: "Skiles is a moron" :biggrin:


And then he comes out and hits a layup on a nice move.


----------



## Future

fleetwood macbull said:


> always its the 4th page that the Noc hate comes out. Nothing if not predictable. Next page preview: "Skiles is a moron" :biggrin:



Edit: I see the hate :biggrin:


----------



## jnrjr79

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Chris Duhon needs to be benched along with Nocioni. They aren't showing heart and hustle on defense, and they sure as hell can't play offense.
> 
> Good rotating by both Curry and Davis in the post, and Kirk has guarded Allen pretty good with one exception in 6 minutes. Also Kirk has gotten in the right spot on many other plays.


As per usual, Babyblue seems to be watching a different game than I am.


----------



## 7thwatch

Seattle is 4-5 from downtown. Bulls have yet to hit one.


----------



## DaBullz

This game is clear evidence that defense wins ballgames.


----------



## Future

DaBullz said:


> This game is clear evidence that defense wins ballgames.


Ya, I know... the Bulls are shootin like ****, huh?


----------



## qwerty

jnrjr79 said:


> As per usual, Babyblue seems to be watching a different game than I am.


Different game than _anyone_ is watching.


----------



## ChiBron

Gordon will be something once he learns to finish better around the basket. He can get inside the lane and get a shot up any time he wants to.

Only down 6 after 1. Could've been much worse with the way we shot the ball.


----------



## greekbullsfan

and guess who's the one of the officialls?rodney mott!!!!!!!!!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## bullsville

7thwatch said:


> Seattle is 4-5 from downtown. Bulls have yet to hit one.


Yet it's still close, only down 6 after one quarter. If we can keep them under 50% on 3's for the game, we'll win if we hit any shots at all.

Nocioni 4 pts on 2-4 shooting with a team-high 4 rebounds.

Eddy 6 pts on 3-7 shooting, maybe we should be going to Nocioni more?


----------



## 7thwatch

OT: Damn Mavs missed beating the spread by half a point.


----------



## qwerty

7thwatch said:


> Seattle is 4-5 from downtown. Bulls have yet to hit one.


4-6 i believe.


----------



## 7thwatch

qwerty said:


> 4-6 i believe.


yes, after allens miss they are now 4-6


----------



## ChiBron

Griffin sucks so bad. Y does he have to play? Anybody but him, please.


----------



## ChiBron

Gordon hits 2, TC gets fouled down low. 3 point play!


----------



## qwerty

7thwatch said:


> yes, after allens miss they are now 4-6


I thought you said it right after the quarter ended? Then they were four for six from the three.


----------



## qwerty

SPMJ said:


> Griffin sucks so bad. Y does he have to play? Anybody but him, please.


Frank williams? :dead:


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Eddy's got some hands of brick tonight. That's the second one he lost that hit him right in the hands.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Why isn't Pike playing? I'm thinking he at least forces Seattle to stay honest. Griff can't score to save his life.


----------



## bullsville

We are now -14 with Eddy in the game, +14 when he's on the bench. We've given up 25 points in 9 minutes with Eddy, 9 points in 6 minutes without him.

Jeez.


----------



## DaBullz

sp00k said:


> Eddy's got some hands of brick tonight. That's the second one he lost that hit him right in the hands.


Hinrich did deliver both passes pretty hard and from pretty close...


----------



## 7thwatch

bullsville said:


> We are now -14 with Eddy in the game, +14 when he's on the bench. We've given up 25 points in 9 minutes with Eddy, 9 points in 6 minutes without him.
> 
> Jeez.


What?? But EC defense is on par with Ben Wallace


----------



## Future

MOTHER****ER! NOC WITH BACK TO BACK TOS!!! He deserves the ****in hate now....

lucky Seattle didn't take advantage.


----------



## Future

God... we need Gordon back in this game


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Holy ****, wtf is this? Noc needs to take care of the ball.


----------



## DaBullz

Seattle's fast break is extremely potent against us (and probably everyone else)


----------



## DaBullz

Curry actually just jumped for a rebound. And got it.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

DaBullz said:


> Hinrich did deliver both passes pretty hard and from pretty close...


 I think they were both Duhon. One was the fumble to AD and the last one was Duhon - I thought?


----------



## DaBullz

Polish crossover is in. Watch out Ray Allen, you're done for the night.


----------



## DaBullz

Piatkowski showing the great handles.


----------



## DaBullz

sp00k said:


> I think they were both Duhon. One was the fumble to AD and the last one was Duhon - I thought?


I just rewound the DVR. Hinrich both times.


----------



## bullsville

We'll be alright as long as we can keep it close, which IMO we can do as long as we don't let them go off from behind the arc. 

Ben's 3 fouls are going to hurt us, we need him in an up-tempo game. But if we get him and Tyson going late in a close game, I feel real good about our chances.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

Future said:


> MOTHER****ER! NOC WITH BACK TO BACK TOS!!! He deserves the ****in hate now....
> 
> lucky Seattle didn't take advantage.


i love Nocioni. Not expecting him to do anything but his best. Why hate him for what he isn't? Totally behind him. Hes all we got, and I like him anyways. I'm never going to hate on him, or any Bull laying it on the line


----------



## qwerty

Who said griffin cannot score?


----------



## DaBullz

Griffin and Pike running the fast break. Show those Sonics how it's done!


----------



## jnrjr79

Wow, that Griffin-led break was the ugliest thing I've ever seeen.


----------



## MagillaGorilla

That was kinda bush-league by Griffin, though.


----------



## DaBullz

That was terrific defense that stopped Ray Allen on the fast break.


----------



## qwerty

How did curry get a rebound and then put it back? Miracles do happen.


----------



## bullsville

Nice to see Eddy finally show up against Jerome James, even forced him into a technical with some physical play.

Griff playing very well, a team-high 5 rebounds in very few minutes, also a bucket, an assist and a steal.


----------



## mizenkay

ok, griff needs to take a seat. 

i was embarrassed for him on that fast break. 

bulls shooting 38%.

and yet lead by one.

hmmmm. defense!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

qwerty said:


> How did curry get a rebound and then put it back? Miracles do happen.


 It's a miracle we have 44 points. Our offense looks very ugly right now.


----------



## chifaninca

Only a hooker sucks more than Griffin.


He is a serious liability. 

Hustles, but then turns it right back over. His shot is worst than Chandler's.


----------



## superdave

Wow. Eddy w/o the offense is Jerome James.


----------



## qwerty

sp00k said:


> It's a miracle we have 44 points. Our offense looks very ugly right now.


What the hell was kerr talking about something along these lines. This is an ugly game for such a high scoring game. Since when is this considered a high scoring game? 

He is so senile.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

chifaninca said:


> Only a hooker sucks more than Griffin.
> 
> 
> He is a serious liability.
> 
> Hustles, but then turns it right back over. His shot is worst than Chandler's.


2 pts, 2 assists 5 boards a steal ,7 min

and its all about team defense baby, which along with Curry is why the Bulls are back in it.

Totally behind Griff too, he's a role player people!


----------



## DaBullz

qwerty said:


> What the hell was kerr talking about something along these lines. This is an ugly game for such a high scoring game. Since when is this considered a high scoring game?
> 
> He is so senile.


I like how he explained why the Bulls and Sonics have the two benches in the league... thanks to guys like Griffin.


----------



## DaBullz

Polish crossover, left handed layup!


----------



## chifaninca

fleetwood macbull said:


> 2 pts, 2 assists 5 boards a steal ,7 min
> 
> and its all about team defense baby, which along with Curry is why the Bulls are back in it.
> 
> Totally behind Griff too, he's a role player people!



Thanks for proving stats don't mean crap.

You can't tell me he's a good ballplayer. Everygame it gets harder to watch him play.


----------



## qwerty

Pike with a trey to give us a two point lead.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

I love it when Eddy and our role players kick ***


----------



## fleetwood macbull

chifaninca said:


> Thanks for proving stats don't mean crap.
> 
> You can't tell me he's a good ballplayer. Everygame it gets harder to watch him play.


why agonize over a limited player? He is what he is


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Christ. Griff consistently follows up the good play with this ****ty *** one.


----------



## Future

Why the hell does Griffin have to hold with less than 1.6 seconds left... god dammit. 2 free pts for them


----------



## DaBullz

Griffin knocks the ball OB to save a chance at a last second bucket.

Then he fouls Lewis with 1.5 seconds left, giving Lewis 2 points at the FT line.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

qwerty said:


> What the hell was kerr talking about something along these lines. This is an ugly game for such a high scoring game. Since when is this considered a high scoring game?
> 
> He is so senile.


 56-53 in the first half. Redd might not be so senile.


----------



## DaBullz

Low scoring game. 56-53


----------



## DaBullz

Looks like Eddy read that article in SI


----------



## chifaninca

Good news is Orlando lost. Unfortunately, Indy, Philly and Boston all won.

We need this game.

Role players are keeping us in this...........Ummm, our team is nothing but role players disguised as starters with the exception of Kirk and Eddy.

The Bulls do win because of a team effort and I love it. The games are rarely beautiful, but some of the poor plays that occur drive me nuts since we are coming into the late part of the season. Each game means so much and you gotta treat each possesion with the attitude that that is the possesion that will win the game.


----------



## superdave

Nice half by the Polish meatball.

What was Griff doing w/ 1.6 seconds to go? :curse: 

Eddy looks good. Again.


----------



## bullsville

Eddy with a fairly nice first half, 12 points and 5 rebounds are good numbers.

Griff with team-highs of 3 assists and 5 rebounds in only 9 minutes. 

Seattle 4-10 behind the arc, if we keep them under 50% I say we win.


----------



## DaBullz

Seattle must have missed 3 or 4 layups, and a variety of terrific looks inside the arc.


----------



## chifaninca

superdave said:


> Nice half by the Polish meatball.
> 
> What was Griff doing w/ 1.6 seconds to go? :curse:
> 
> Eddy looks good. Again.



Hey lay off Griff, he's a role palyer.....Sarcasm needed because of player's brainfart. :curse:


----------



## qwerty

sp00k said:


> 56-53 in the first half. Redd might not be so senile.


He said it when it was in the mid fourties with about two minutes left in the half. I could see if they were already in the fifties by then but the mid fourties with a minute and a half left is not what i would consider ''high scoring''. Maybe that is just me though.


----------



## 7thwatch

Woooo Hoooo! Bulls are winning at the half. I agree with bullsville. Keep them under %50 from 3 and I think we will win.


----------



## remlover

If Big Ben can stay out of foul trouble and be able to be on the court for more then 5 seconds at a time we might be able to steal this game. 

The stupid mistakes are killing us. It's March 11th, you would think the constant screw-ups would lessen w/ our group.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

props to everybody! can we get behind our players!!! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## smARTmouf

i thought i was gonna learn how to be a great shooter!!!

what a gip


----------



## superdave

chifaninca said:


> Hey lay off Griff, he's a role palyer.....Sarcasm needed because of player's brainfart. :curse:


He's a vet though. Rookies is one thing, 30 year old vets quite another. No need to nitpick though... I liked the half overall for the Beloved.


----------



## DaBullz

Interesting stat lines:

Hinrich 1-7, 2 reb, 2 ast, 5 points
Ridnour 3-5, 1 reb, 5 ast, 10 points

Allen (guarded by Hinrich, mostly) is 2-9, and has missed layups and wide open jumpers all night.


----------



## remlover

DaBullz said:


> Seattle must have missed 3 or 4 layups, and a variety of terrific looks inside the arc.


Sonics pulled 2 shots out of the *** w/ the shot clock expiring. I think it's just the basketball gods evening things up.


----------



## HAWK23

Nice half... I wish griffen hadn't made that dumb foul at the end of the half... oh well what are you going to do...

Seattle scares the hell out of me every time they have the ball beyond the 3pt line cause it seems like anyone is willing to jack it up from behind the arc... let's defend 3 point land and continue to clean up on the defensive glass and we should be good to go!


----------



## bullsville

chifaninca said:


> Hey lay off Griff, he's a role palyer.....Sarcasm needed because of player's brainfart. :curse:


A brain fart is Eddy letting Jerome freaking James take him baseline for the reverse dunk.

Or Kirk taking that last 3 with four seconds left on the clock, he should have made sure he took the last shot of the half. He deserves as much blame for Griff's foul as Griff does, Seattle never should have had the ball in the first place.

Yeah, Griff made a couple of stupid plays, no doubt. But when a guy leads the team in boards and assists, I'm willing to cut him a little slack.


----------



## qwerty

Could be 53 all? We will find out soon.


----------



## ChiBron

I've no clue how we're up in this game. Shooting only 40%. Comitting some of the dumbest turnovers I've ever seen(Noce :curse. Griffin is on the floor and its not garbage time, which is where his game belongs. Kirk hopefully has picked up the Gordon disease and steps up in the 2nd half like his last two games - cuz he was garbage in the 1st half. Gordon picked up his usual dumb, rookie fouls and is on the bench more then he should be.

Eddy along with Piatowski's long range shooting has been the only bright spots. TC had a couple of good plays too, but he has barely played.

Weird game to say the least.


----------



## smARTmouf

i knew i wasn't crazy for thinking our score jumped up from a 1 point lead to 3 points.


----------



## smARTmouf

how in the world could they much such a mistake?...somebody should get fired...blunders like this are inexcusable


----------



## bullsville

Well, the box score has us with 56, they would have had to credit someone with a bucket they didn't score.


----------



## Future

What the hell? They don't have a freakin scoreboard in Seattle? How could they get the score wrong.


----------



## HAWK23

The reason we're ahead in this game is because of second chance points...

I remember WGN put up the graphic Bulls-14 Sonics-0 at one point in the 2nd qtr... I don't know where it's at right now, but second chance points have been huge for us as well as defensive rebounding


----------



## BG7

Kirk is the only guy I am happy with on the peremiter defense. Nocioni, you do know you have to guard Shard to stop him. Duhon has been just plain bad. Kirk has not given Allen many open threes, and Allen keeps moving into midrange but kirk is staying right with him and contesting the shots.

Eddy has done an alright job, I hope his post play gets better. James is harder then most players Curry goes up against, James is like a Curry clone that sucks. The big body of James is hard for Curry to back down, and James has length giving Curry some fits. Curry needs to get his post game together in the second half, and keep throwing down the easy dunks. The easy points are huge if we want to win tonight.

Kirk needs to shoot better, but other then his shooting he is playing great. 

Ben Gordon doing good, hopefully he explodes in the 4th.

Happy with the way Chandler is playing too.


----------



## lister333

if we continue to keep the crowd out of the game, we got a pretty decent shot at a win.


----------



## BG7

Everytime Griffin fouls someone or makes a mistake it kind of looks like he is going to cry.


----------



## DaBullz

lister333 said:


> if we continue to keep the crowd out of the game, we got a pretty decent shot at a win.


The crowd is deadly from 3 pt land, and they play tough perimeter D, too.


----------



## lister333

stupid turnovers are killing us all year!!!


----------



## BG7

lister333 said:


> if we continue to keep the crowd out of the game, we got a pretty decent shot at a win.


Well, the Pacers let the crowd into the game in Detroit, and the Pacers still came out the victors.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Everytime Griffin fouls someone or makes a mistake it kind of looks like he is going to cry.


thats becasue he can feel the message board hate. :whoknows:


----------



## smARTmouf

on a side note...

i HATE when Adrian Griffin has the ball in his hand...ugh...i think he surpased the notorious N.O.C.


----------



## Future

What the ****! How could they **** up the score like this.... how would the Bulls have only 53?


----------



## HAWK23

Future said:


> What the ****! How could they **** up the score like this.... how would the Bulls have only 53?



wait? The Bulls only have 53? I havent been watching the half time show... is this official?


----------



## Future

HAWK23 said:


> wait? The Bulls only have 53? I havent been watching the half time show... is this official?


No, its not... there might have been a **** up by the seattle stat crew.... but the refs are keepin the Bulls at 56 for now. It's a mess.


----------



## smARTmouf

Sloppy Freaking Joe


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Nice emphatic dunk by Eddy. He wouldn't have done it like that last year.

That's 14/6 for Eddy already. That's about his season's averages, in only a bit more than a half. Keep it coming Eddy!


----------



## ChiBron

What kind of shot was that by Kirk? :curse:

Stop shooting the damn ball unless its a high percentage shot.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

KIrk i neeeeeed you to get hot buddy


----------



## BG7

What did Nocioni do to be pulled within the first minute of the half, I didn't catch that.


----------



## bullsville

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Nice emphatic dunk by Eddy. He wouldn't have done it like that last year.
> 
> That's 14/6 for Eddy already. That's about his season's averages, in only a bit more than a half. Keep it coming Eddy!


:yes:

He's done that a couple of times tonight.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> What did Nocioni do to be pulled within the first minute of the half, I didn't catch that.


He missed a defensive rotation on Lewis.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

****ing **** Kirk! 

And two plays later, Way to go Kirk!


----------



## UMfan83

I didn't read the game thread, but the game should have been 53-53 at the half, there was no way the Bulls got 10 points during that time frame, they only scored 7. 

Either way if they didnt change it when they discovered it, they cant change it now.


----------



## smARTmouf

Lewis is gross


----------



## qwerty

I know this. Lewis is very damn good.


----------



## jnrjr79

Polish Rifle is unstoppable!! 

Ray who?


----------



## smARTmouf

can we just end the game now please...lol


----------



## jnrjr79

Did Eddy just give the ref a bear hug? They kinda cut away from it.


----------



## UMfan83

smARTmouf said:


> can we just end the game now please...lol


Not until we know the score!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Kirk got slapped in the nuts.


----------



## BG7

jnrjr79 said:


> Did Eddy just give the ref a bear hug? They kinda cut away from it.


I think he did. He was like going crazy, and then he just hugged the ref. What the hell.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

**** Ben, that was a bad shot and foul.


----------



## UMfan83

sp00k said:


> **** Ben, that was a bad shot and foul.


There are times when he starts dribbling that you could put money on him eventually pulling up with someone on him and shooting.


----------



## Future

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> I think he did. He was like going crazy, and then he just hugged the ref. What the hell.


LoL, I think that was to prevent a T.... he was all up in the ref's face... and then he just hugged him, lol.


----------



## jnrjr79

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> I think he did. He was like going crazy, and then he just hugged the ref. What the hell.


It was like he was angry over the offensive foul call and then realized, "Uh oh, I might get a T here. Quick! Hug the ref! That'll show him it's all good."


----------



## BG7

We are winning this game because Ray made a bet with Kirk before the game that Ray could shoot at a lower percentage then Kirk.


----------



## smARTmouf

i know the sonics are gonna make a run...i'm dreading this run


----------



## UMfan83

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> We are winning this game because Ray made a bet with Kirk before the game that Ray could shoot at a lower percentage then Kirk.


I'm pretty sure Ray couldnt shoot lower then Kirk if he tried. But sure enough...


----------



## limufujuan

Our Bulls are going really well. If we doesnt get this win, I am still proud of our players.especially for Curry.what stats he get right?16 ponits 7 rebourds and no turnover. very impressive play.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Incredible. We're up 10 on the road against one of highest scoring teams in the league.

Must be a full moon.


----------



## smARTmouf

we can't be missing freethrows man


----------



## Future

Kirk is playin great D on Ray Allen... damn, he's playin some Joe Dumars D.


----------



## UMfan83

David Stern is calling Seattle right now to make this a 6 point game.


----------



## smARTmouf

i hope this isn't one of those teasers again...i hate when we lose when we easily couldv'e won


----------



## HAWK23

Chandler is 6/7 shooting free throws... very impressive.


----------



## BG7

Future said:


> Kirk is playin great D on Ray Allen... damn, he's playin some Joe Dumars D.


he really is playing great D on Ray

And Kirk has a slight lead in the field goal percentage race now over Ray Ray.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Do the Sonics only have two home losses against the East?


----------



## MagillaGorilla

I think Skiles sticks with this lineup most of the 4th.


----------



## smARTmouf

how the hell are they gonna change the score NOW


----------



## Future

They took 2 pts away from us... 75-69.... WTF? What a mess


----------



## mizenkay

they changed the score!

75-69 bulls


----------



## BG7

The referees cannot take the 3 points away from the Bulls. It is against league rules. The points are in the official statbook, and can not be taken away. The refs ****ed up, and they can't change it like they just did. Bulls have a valid complaint if they lose now to the league office and they can petition a loss if they do lose. The refs gave Gordon the 2 and Tyson a freethrow which he made. You don't just take that away. The score by the rules has to remain a 9 point game, and the referees should be fined after this game and/or the statbook people.


----------



## JPBulls

Not a long time ago the female USA team won a game against Brazil because they were awarded more points in a error. Brazil couldn´t change that, I hope that this can be corrected because it sucks big time losing a game when you score more points,but I don´t knows if that´s the case...


----------



## UMfan83

smARTmouf said:


> how the hell are they gonna change the score NOW


Skiles should appeal this game, win or lose, thats inexcusable. You solve the problem WHEN you find it. Don't play the game until fixed. Someone should get fired


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

mizenkay said:


> they changed the score!
> 
> 75-69 bulls


 Talk about home court advantage!


----------



## Future

****in gordon... bad pass and bad D... back to back


----------



## UMfan83

Here comes that run. 

If they throw up enough 3's this quarter, the Sonics should win this.


----------



## smARTmouf

dammit...Ben need to be a killer...he seems like he smoking bud or something..

he knows this is HIS quarter...SHOOOT


----------



## greekbullsfan

what's up with the score now?yahoo says 80-76 bulls


----------



## MagillaGorilla

jeus that was sweeet.


----------



## ballafromthenorth

it says 80-74 on the nba.com one..?


----------



## UMfan83

OK that was totally a Jordan-esque move there...


----------



## ballafromthenorth

UMfan83 said:


> OK that was totally a Jordan-esque move there...


Gah.. what happened?? score?


----------



## qwerty

Ben gordon is every where once more. Wo0t.


----------



## Future

Ben GOrdon is makin up for it... startin to play well. Wow, this is a good game.


----------



## UMfan83

OK this is the most exciting game I've watched all year.

You get the feeling that the Bulls are putting their hearts completely into this game. They have the Sonics playing their style of ball and Ben Gordan is doing crazy turnaround fadeaways that look like MJ (if only he could play D like MJ)


----------



## Future

ballafromthenorth said:


> Gah.. what happened?? score?


Gordon backed up Ridnour.... faded away... nothing but net.


----------



## MagillaGorilla

We're on the road, in the west, and just might win against one of the west's best teams. Feels nice... :cheers:


----------



## smARTmouf

quick observations....some body need to slip Tyson some steroids...HE'D BE A BEAST


and i can't wait til Stacy King come back into my Best Buy so I can tell him the nickname he should give Ben on air so everyone can hear my genius...lol


----------



## ballafromthenorth

nba.com's scoreboard is definitely messing up.. still claims its at the end of the 3rd quarter.. score anyone??


----------



## truebluefan

Damn teams keep matching baskets. Bulls need some stops.


----------



## BG7

So here is the score situation.

Ben Gordon nailed a two point shot and Tyson Chandler was fouled off the ball, the referees awarded the shot to Ben, and gave Chandler one freethrow which he made. Then the stat keepers put it in the statbook. At the end of the half though, the score in the statbook did not match the score on the scoreboard. Talk about home court advantage.


----------



## greekbullsfan

score plz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :curse: :curse:


----------



## Maestro

aside from the lack of skill at the scorers table, this game has been really fun to watch


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls up 86-82


----------



## UMfan83

ballafromthenorth said:


> Gah.. what happened?? score?


He drew his defender towards the basket with his back to the hoop, then turned around lightning quick and threw up a turnaround fadeaway swish.


----------



## qwerty

Kirk playing uber defense tonight. Another offensive foul on ray allen.


----------



## Future

haha, Ray Allen is so frustrated... I love it.


----------



## MagillaGorilla

NICE move Hinrich! He just punked out Ray Allen :woot:


----------



## qwerty

We praise kirk and allen drains a trey in his eye. Still kirk has been damn good on defense tonight.


----------



## smARTmouf

man...kirk and ray are battling man


----------



## Future

qwerty said:


> We praise kirk and allen drains a trey in his eye. Still kirk has been damn good on defense tonight.


He was tryin to force Allen to drive to his left... bad move... he shoulda just stayed in front of him.


----------



## LuolDeng

****ing Bull**** Call Right There!
Bull****!


----------



## qwerty

Allen bricks the first free throw.

Makes the second.


----------



## JRose5

Can anyone update on the score/time?
Every stats site has conflicting information.


----------



## smARTmouf

how the hell luke snatch that ball...

steroids tyson...steroids


----------



## limufujuan

can anyone tell me score right now????yahoo is down


----------



## qwerty

JRose5 said:


> Can anyone update on the score/time?
> Every stats site has conflicting information.


91-88 bulls lead 4:14 left in the fourth.


----------



## LuolDeng

Reggie Evans hurt, Seattle timeout.

Bulls by 3, 4:14 left, Sonics ball.


----------



## jnrjr79

KHinrich12 said:


> ****ing Bull**** Call Right There!
> Bull****!


Yeah, that was. Those elbows by Ray were blatant. That's home court for you.


----------



## ballafromthenorth

Thanks for the updates people; much appreciated!


----------



## UMfan83

I can't believe Kirk picks up 4 fouls in the first 8 minutes of the quarter.


On a totally unrelated note, who is going to the St. Pattys day parade tomorrow?


----------



## LuolDeng

Oh man, Evans ankle looks bad.
Came right down on Daniels foot.

Reminiscent of Deng.


----------



## LuolDeng

Allen with a terrific pass to Radman for 3.
Tie game.


----------



## qwerty

Radman ties it with a three to make it 91-91.

Eddy with a jump hook to take the two point lead.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Eddy with the clutch hook.


----------



## LuolDeng

Seattle ties it with a tip in.


----------



## LuolDeng

Please Eddy Please Hit These Please!


----------



## Future

y the **** does skiles have hinrich guardin rashard lewis!!! jesus christ, this will be trouble.


----------



## jnrjr79

Nice hook shot by Eddy. I'd really like to see him finish the game strong. Come on Twin Towers!

EC, TC, Kirk, Duhon, Gordon out there. Talk about letting the young future of your team finish it out in a pressure cooker.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

2 fts for Eddy.
Misses the first. 
Good on the second.


----------



## limufujuan

please continue to undate the score.thanks


----------



## Future

BEAUTIFUL BLOCK BY CURRY! he's comin up big tonight!!


----------



## jnrjr79

Huge Block By Eddy On Lewis!!!!!! Nice Help D!!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Eddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuolDeng

Eddy With A Swat On Lewis!


----------



## LuolDeng

Big Ben hits the runner, Bulls by 3.


----------



## truebluefan

Curry block!!!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

OMG, Eddy is clutch all over tonite.


----------



## Future

****in ridnour, that pesky lil *******!


----------



## LuolDeng

Collison with an easy 2.

Bulls by 1, 1:29 left.
Big poessesion right here.


----------



## 7thwatch

Future said:


> y the **** does skiles have hinrich guardin rashard lewis!!! jesus christ, this will be trouble.


Fo sho. Lewis is what, 6 10? Thats asking a lot of Hiney.


----------



## qwerty

Why did no one want to guard him? 96-95 bulls, 1:29 left in the fourth.


----------



## MitchMatch

Seriously, why is Benny G so good ? He just dominates 4th quarters. If only he could step up defensively. Damn Ridinour has made some key steals.


----------



## smARTmouf

Luke is freaking annoying man


----------



## bullsville

Typical Eddy.

Gives up the offensive board to tie it, misses a FT, makes a HUGE block on Allen to let Ben put us up 3, grabs a big defensive board, then makes a lazy outlet pass that Luke steals and they cut it to 1.


----------



## Future

Ridnour single handedly saved Seattle's *** in that possesion... stole the pass from Eddy... and then found a wide open Collison.


----------



## LuolDeng

HUGE offensive board by Tyson.


----------



## qwerty

Not many people in the league would have gotten that ball like chandler.


----------



## MitchMatch

Damn we had 2 chances there..


----------



## Future

Tyson with a huge offensive rebound.... but Ben misses the runner. ****, Seattles ball with under 50 secs left.


----------



## qwerty

Killer.


----------



## LuolDeng

8 chances on one play for Seattle.
That was horrid rebounding.

****


----------



## MitchMatch

Damn Curry's *** needs to box out and be aggresive under the boards like Chandler. Well folks....it's crunch time. I want to see Kirk step up here as a change as opposed to Benny G.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

****. Ben holds on for 17 tics. Let's pray people.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

***supense***


----------



## Geoshnas2005

grab a f******* rebound!


----------



## Future

God Dammit! Tyson and Eddy were fumbling the defensive rebound around... Collison cleans up the board. He scores with under 20 secs left. Our ball, Bulls down 1 with 20 secs left. Jesus... and if they ****ed up by takin away our 2 pts... this will be a ****in mutiny


----------



## bullsville

THAT'S why Eddy doesn't play down the stretch, 4 chances to clear the defensive board and it doesn't get done.

At least if we only lose by 1, we can protest and hopefully get our 2 points that are still showing up in the box score.


----------



## LuolDeng

BEN WITH THE FLOATER!!!!!!!!!!!
BULLS BY 1!

Time to play some serious defense.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Oh ****. Now I'm real scared.


----------



## MitchMatch

Benny Gggggggggggggggggggggggg !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qwerty

Gordon with another floater. Bulls take the lead 98-97 with 12.1 left.


----------



## smARTmouf

*heart beats rapidly*


----------



## BG7

Gordon with the floater


----------



## Future

Ben Scores!! Bulls up 1!! It was a quick score though... Seattle's ball with 12 secs left. Skiles better not have Hinrich guardin Rashard lewis... he better take out this 3 guard lineup... take out Gordon or something and put in a defensive player.


----------



## atlbull

Ben Gorden = ROY


----------



## BG7

We should really put Nocioni back in there. He is a good rebounder and he can defend Lewis better then Hinrich can.


----------



## ballafromthenorth

jesus.. what a game!


----------



## BG7

bullsville said:


> THAT'S why Eddy doesn't play down the stretch, 4 chances to clear the defensive board and it doesn't get done.
> 
> At least if we only lose by 1, we can protest and hopefully get our 2 points that are still showing up in the box score.



What about Chandler. Both Curry and Chandler blew multiple oppurtunities for the rebound there.


----------



## bullsville

Seattle showed no D whatsoever, it's like Ben parted the Red Sea.

Let's see if the D can hold for one possesion and hopefully *grab the defensive rebound*.


----------



## UMfan83

id rather not seattle have the last shot, maybe we'll get a to


----------



## qwerty

Tyson with a huge block.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Wow.


----------



## LuolDeng

TYSON JUST COMPLETELY OWNED RAY ALLEN RIGHT THERE!
YES YES YES

Knock em down Duhon


----------



## Future

TYSON BLOCKED RAY ALLEN!! DUHON COVERS THE BALL.....4 secs left. Duhon at the line.... please come up clutch, please...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Ben Gordon again! It's almost unfair!

11 seconds left, Bulls by one.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Tyson Chandler is the man...we all know that

too bad Eddy Curry isn't as good as him :curse: *


----------



## LuolDeng

Duhon hits the 1st.
Missed the 2nd.

Damn.

2 pt game, 3.9 left.


----------



## Future

****... duhon sinks 1 of em... Seattles ball with about 4 secs left.


----------



## smARTmouf

i hate this


----------



## Geoshnas2005

no 3's please!


----------



## LuolDeng

Just deny the 3 please, please, please.

I smell Ray shooting a trey.


----------



## MitchMatch

Duhon is possibly one of the worst shooters in the League...free-throw or jump shot, dude couldn't hit the broad side of a barn.


----------



## mr.ankle20

please dont give up a three pointer


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Omfg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geoshnas2005

f8ck you refs!


----------



## qwerty

What a bull**** call.


----------



## Future

****in curry fouls him... god


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Yes!!!!!!1


----------



## LuolDeng

Get The Rebound!


----------



## Future

RASHARD MISSED THE FT!!! we must box out!


----------



## BG7

Typical NBA officiating. The only ref that can't see the play is the one that can't see the play.

but shard missed


----------



## ballafromthenorth

What?! what happened??


----------



## qwerty

Wo0t lewis misses the first free throw.


----------



## MitchMatch

Game Time !!!!!!!!!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Tyson is clutch.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

***SUSPENSE***


----------



## smARTmouf

how is that baby actually sleep in the front row

am i the only one that noticed that?...lol


----------



## LuolDeng

What A Huge Board By Tyson!


----------



## Future

BULLS WIN!! TYSON just needs to miss the 2nd one... .2 secs left.


----------



## qwerty

We can thank chandler for this win i think. He was huge down the stretch as usual... but so was gordon.


----------



## Future

great ****in win!! amazing!!


----------



## Sigifrith

Tyson steps up.


----------



## UMfan83

Wow, this is the greatest day of my life


----------



## smARTmouf

HOLY COW


we won!!


----------



## superdave

Hell yeah!!!! Awesome win for the Bulls. A total TEAM effort


----------



## HAWK23

What A Team Win!!!!


----------



## Maestro

What a fun game to watch and I believe the Sonics first 3 game losing streak of the season


----------



## MitchMatch

Great effort. On a side note....how the hell is everyone getting there own custom avvy's ? I am like forced to use the one this site provides or something ??


----------



## futuristxen

:rock: 

Yeaaaaaaaah boiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## Anima

Sweet win by the Bulls! They beat one of the best teams in the NBA on their home court. Great, great win!


----------



## ballafromthenorth

we pulled it off!!? Wow, this has put me in such a great mood!!.. the game is definitely over.. right?


----------



## bulls

BG 22points in 9mins? WOW


----------



## BG7

superdave said:


> Hell yeah!!!! Awesome win for the Bulls. A total TEAM effort


Couldn't have said it better myself.

We don't win without Kirk's D on Ray, regardless of how we shot. We don't win without Gordon's 4th quarter performance, we don't win with Curry's overall production, and good defense, we don't win with Chandler's good offensive production and terrific defense. We just don't win without these guys tonight, a true team effort.


----------



## truebluefan

Huge win against a very good team!!!


----------



## mizenkay

*32!!!!!*


huge win. _great game_. back to five games over .500.

tyson


----------



## atlbull

crap, now how am I suppose to goto sleep after this?????


----------



## ChiBron

YES! YES! YES! YES!

Tyson    

Ben    

Never been more proud to be a BULLS FAN! :wbanana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## fleetwood macbull

this Bud is for you BUlls posters. You stayed positive on our guys, and the cosmic matrix fabric was altered to allow for the Bulls win. We did it!! :banana:


----------



## lister333

big win!!!hinrich just shut down ray allen tonight!!


----------



## ChiBron

O Yeah, Eddy too   for playing a FANTASTIC all round game.

And Kirk   for shutting Jesus's YAP UP! :banana:


----------



## bullsville

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> What about Chandler. Both Curry and Chandler blew multiple oppurtunities for the rebound there.


No doubt, Tyson gets some blame as well, I would just have rather seen AD out there instead of Eddy, he's a better rebounder.

Eddy still had a very nice game, if he could give us 18 and 8 every night, I'd be much happier.

Tyson with the huge D on Ray Ray, then the winning rebound. I guess he showed why he's a 4th quarter All-Star.

I said it after one quarter when we were down 6, if they didn't shoot 50% on 3's we would win. They didn't. We won.

And BTW, this team is for real.


----------



## superdave

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself.
> 
> We don't win without Kirk's D on Ray, regardless of how we shot. We don't win without Gordon's 4th quarter performance, we don't win with Curry's overall production, and good defense, we don't win with Chandler's good offensive production and terrific defense. We just don't win without these guys tonight, a true team effort.


When Eddy got the help block on Shard in the last 2 minutes... I almost shed a tear  Kirk was getting after Allen all game (heck Allen even started throwing elbows). Chandler had a couple great clutch rebounds. Gordon his 4th quarter best.. yet again. Even the Polish Meatball played one of the better games of the season.

Seriously though.. this is one of the most satisfying wins over the past 6 seasons. I rank it right up there with the Brawl-o-rama against the Lakers. Damn, what a game


----------



## truebluefan

fleetwood macbull said:


> this Bud is for you BUlls posters. You stayed positive on our guys, and the cosmic matrix fabric was altered to allow for the Bulls win. We did it!! :banana:


fax me one of them buds will ya?


----------



## qwerty

UMfan83 said:


> Wow, this is the greatest day of my life


I'm sorry.


----------



## Future

Ben Gordon is so clutch... if only we got him the ball against the Spurs...


----------



## 7thwatch

qwerty said:


> I'm sorry.


:laugh:

I still can't believe we actually beat them. It feels good!!!!!!


----------



## JPBulls

Oh my good!!! I saw the last quarter of this game, WOW!! What a game, Gordon and Chandler are so clutch, it´s amazing...


----------



## Future

wut the hell! The game against the clippers aint on tv!!! I ****in hate that bull**** ABC contract.


----------



## BG7

This is a game that stumped the internet box scores. All of them have different scores, are awarding players different amounts of points, rebounds, and blocks. Its crazy, its the internet box score stomper game.

This makes you feel so happy inside. The other team starts playing dirty, and our guys didn't give in and just plain beat them because we are the better team.


----------



## BG7

We are tied with Cleveland for the 5th playoffs spot now as far as I know pending on whether they decide to take more points away from us or not.


----------



## bullsville

Future said:


> wut the hell! The game against the clippers aint on tv!!! I ****in hate that bull**** ABC contract.


Don't blame ABC, The Clippers didn't have to schedule the game for 12:30 Cali time, only afternoon games are blacked out.


----------



## BG7

From Scott Skile's post game.

"Our bigs whacked it"


----------



## superdave

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> This is a game that stumped the internet box scores. All of them have different scores, are awarding players different amounts of points, rebounds, and blocks. Its crazy, its the internet box score stomper game.


That's the prettiest 3 for 16 performance by Kirk I've ever seen :yes:


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Is there a postgame show on some other channel? Like CLTV or something?


----------



## 7thwatch

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> We are tied with Cleveland for the 5th playoffs spot now as far as I know pending on whether they decide to take more points away from us or not.


:laugh:

I had a similar experience during my intrumural season. We thought we were tied up with 12 seconds left. The other team had the ball. THen all of the sudden they corrected a "mistake" leaving us behind by one point, and causing us to lose.

Luckily the Bulls overcame the wierd situation and won anyway.


----------



## Bulls96

Victorious !!! and I am so happy


----------



## HAWK23

sp00k said:


> Is there a postgame show on some other channel? Like CLTV or something?


maybe comcast?


----------



## BG7

nba.com is only crediting Eddy with 1 blk, wtf. They are bringing his stats down on purpose :curse:


----------



## spongyfungy

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> nba.com is only crediting Eddy with 1 blk, wtf. They are bringing his stats down on purpose :curse:


 Don't worry they correct any discrepancies in stats. They review tape and correct the stats.


----------



## BigMac

MitchMatch said:


> Duhon is possibly one of the worst shooters in the League...free-throw or jump shot, dude couldn't hit the broad side of a barn.



no Kirk is.


----------



## 7thwatch

I wanted to use my 2000th post to say:

BULLS WIN!!!!!


----------



## BG7

7thwatch said:


> I wanted to use my 2000th post to say:
> 
> BULLS WIN!!!!!


Congratulations on your 2000 post. I think I used my 2,000 post defending why Skiles was wrong for benching Eddie Robinson for the rest of the year.


----------



## LuolDeng

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Congratulations on your 2000 post. I think I used my 2,000 post defending why Skiles was wrong for benching Eddie Robinson for the rest of the year.


Doh


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Obviously a post wasted. And since then you have over 6000 posts? Like whoa.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Just wanted to remind everyone that we've won the first two games of this mini road trip. That's amazing. 

We could really be the 4th seed in the East this year. We're currently only a full game behind Washington right now for the 4th spot.


----------



## 7thwatch

sp00k said:


> Obviously a post wasted. And since then you have over 6000 posts? Like whoa.


I think he had 2,000 posts within a week of registering. Seriously, this guy knows how to rack em up.


----------



## spongyfungy

7thwatch said:


> I wanted to use my 2000th post to say:
> 
> BULLS WIN!!!!!


well said.

Kirk's weakness tonight was guarding Rashard Lewis. He gets posted up and he tries his hardest. It really isn't his fault though. Can you blame a guy because he's too short? I'm talking specifically about that one isolation play they ran for Rashard and Kirk was guarding him. Good thing that Curry was there to block him. That right there was excellent help defense. That's what a teammate does. Kirk was great against Ray tonight. 4 for 16? yep.

Also Eddy with more rebounds than Tyson. whoa, just whoa. And Tyson with those blocks and clutch clutch boards at the end. Amazing. Ben. He missed that jumper and the floater down the stretch but he got it at the end. That was phenomenal.

Huge Team WIN!


----------



## BG7

6,247 posts in the past year.


----------



## such sweet thunder

superdave said:


> That's the prettiest 3 for 16 performance by Kirk I've ever seen :yes:


yeah,

talk about veteran moxy, hounding d, and intangibles -- kirk came up big and was the heart and soul behing this w. you read the box score and would think he had a sub-par game.


----------



## spongyfungy

such sweet thunder said:


> yeah,
> 
> talk about veteran moxy, hounding d, and intangibles -- kirk came up big and was the heart and soul behing this w. you read the box score and would think he had a sub-par game.


 plus he got hit in the nuts.


----------



## bullet

Wow - Huge Win!


----------



## qwerty

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> 6,247 posts in the past year.


Want a cookie?


----------



## such sweet thunder

spongyfungy said:


> plus he got hit in the nuts.


 I was watching the game with DMD on the phone and his response to that play was, "Somewhere Mizenkay is crying." 



Hope I'm not getting him in trouble. . . :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mizenkay

no. not crying. exactly.

we're up late tonight.

:wink:


----------



## JS03

nice win.... :clap:


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Blah, it's getting boring talking about how great Ben is. I'll leave that to everyone else. All I'll say is that he's simply the greatest regular season clutch player I've ever seen. Just that. Nothing too significant.

Anyway.

When he came into the league, I thought the nickname for Tyson Chandler should be "the Franchise" (But of course a certain Magic player that did not want to play for the Grizzlies has occupied that name). I had a gut feeling that he'd be somehow integral to our winning. He was my original favorite horsey before I got caught up in defending Jamal. Finally, one of my gut feelings pays off ! Because of course you all know that really matters.

Posting to an online community on a Friday night to declare my gut feeling supremacy is much better than actually getting out and socializing with real people !

:clown:


----------



## spongyfungy

Skiles Postgame 2:33 min 1.16mb


----------



## spongyfungy

Bulls-Sonics Highlights 16.5mb 2:36 min


----------



## spongyfungy

Tyson Chandler postgame 4:31min 8.26mb 

Wow a full three hours tonight. Rarely see a WCIU/WGN extended postgame. They were told to go that long so they could cut into "street smarts" at the correct time. :laugh:


----------



## Showtyme

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Blah, it's getting boring talking about how great Ben is. I'll leave that to everyone else. All I'll say is that he's simply the greatest regular season clutch player I've ever seen. Just that. Nothing too significant.


While I take not a whit away from Ben's incredible "closing" of our games, I have to say that the most clutch player I've seen, regular season or playoff, other than Jordan, has to be Mike Bibby. Night after night, he never stops hitting long range shots in rhythm. Closest I've seen to that was NVE back in the day, but he was more of the half-court launch-a-prayer type of guy.

Bibby's literally making a living off of it. Gordon's a ridiculous 4th quarter guy, but I'd inbound to Bibby over Gordon if I were down by 3 with 3.5 ticks left.

Ben is the best 4th quarter player the Bulls have seen for a long long time, but in terms of the league, Bibby's the guy as of right now.


----------



## such sweet thunder

for my money, the only closer who i would put in the same sentence as michael jordan was reggie miller. as much as i hated his chicken-scrath-flailing, you knew he was going to hit when the pressure was on. reggie almost single handedly stole the eastern conference finals in 1997-98.


----------



## bullet

The Man Spongy - Thanx again and again!

Wow - those floaters by Ben , TP will lose his Tear drop crown...

I can't figure out from Play by play how many PTS ben scored in the 4th , can anyone help me on this one??


----------



## Future

How about Isaiah Thomas and his ability to take over a 4th quarter? 

And with Kirk and Dumars and their top notch D? eh? :wink:


----------



## bullet

I gotta say - that Eddy Block was prety impressive too!


----------



## bullet

Future said:


> How about Isaiah Thomas and his ability to take over a 4th quarter?
> 
> And with Kirk and Dumars and their top notch D? eh? :wink:


I'll take it.


----------



## bullet

bullet said:


> I can't figure out from Play by play how many PTS ben scored in the 4th , can anyone help me on this one??


I found the answer - Ben with 14 in the 4th!!


----------



## kukoc4ever

This was an amazing game.

Hinrich was a man possessed. Curry and Chandler were great. Gordon is amazing.

This team really is a joy to watch.

Beating Seattle on their home floor. Seattle even has that stats guru guy on their side.... crunching the numbers day and night in an attempt to destroy us... but the BABY BULLS overcame.

I LIKE IT!


----------



## T.Shock

kukoc4ever said:


> This was an amazing game.
> 
> Hinrich was a man possessed. Curry and Chandler were great. Gordon is amazing.
> 
> This team really is a joy to watch.
> 
> Beating Seattle on their home floor. Seattle even has that stats guru guy on their side.... crunching the numbers day and night in an attempt to destroy us... but the BABY BULLS overcame.
> 
> I LIKE IT!


It's cause we lie somewhere outside the mystical realm of stats. We outshot them from 3, we came up with key plays. All Seattle could've done was bribe the refs or kill our entire team because sometimes when you need a W, you get that mother ****in W.


----------



## DaBullz

kukoc4ever said:


> This was an amazing game.
> 
> Hinrich was a man possessed. Curry and Chandler were great. Gordon is amazing.
> 
> This team really is a joy to watch.
> 
> Beating Seattle on their home floor. Seattle even has that stats guru guy on their side.... crunching the numbers day and night in an attempt to destroy us... but the BABY BULLS overcame.
> 
> I LIKE IT!


Hey... Don't knock the stats guys. When they're scorekeeping, they can add a good 3 points to a team's score.


----------



## johnston797

Great win...

p.s. Red and Dore are the WORST annoucncers in the league... I Tivo'ed past some of the game but I am pretty sure that they never explained the 3 point scoring contraversy. The are such homers it is hard to even follow what the heck is happening. The Bulls wanted offensive interference on a Sonic score and the two bozos just keep squacking "interference...interference". I had to rewind just to be sure that Sonics got the score b/c there was no way to tell otherwise.

--------------------------------------------------

Gordon is amazing. Nuff said.

Curry looked good out there. Great defensive block towards the end.

Again, Chandler had a high number of amazing plays at the end. I don't think Rodman in his prime could have gotten that offensive rebound in the last minute of the game. The block on Allen was sweeeet. That last defensive one-handed rebound was pretty special, too.

---------------------------------------------

I read through the thread and notice people complaining about the offensive rebounds the Sonics had in the end. And some people bashing Curry. Hey, when Skiles plays a 3-guard offense and has Hinrich guarding a 6' 10" Rashard Lewis at the end of a tight game, the Bulls are going to give up some rebounds. 

:cheers:


----------



## dkg1

I missed the game last night. What got into Tyson, 11 free throw attempts? Wow!


----------



## kukoc4ever

johnston797 said:


> Great win...
> 
> p.s. Red and Dore are the WORST annoucncers in the league... I Tivo'ed past some of the game but I am pretty sure that they never explained the 3 point scoring contraversy. The are such homers it is hard to even follow what the heck is happening.


Anyone catch this last night?

I could have sworn I heard Dore say something to the effect of....

"That Hubie Brown sure has the Memphis Grizzlies playing some good defense."

Uh... Tom... he does not work there anymore. NBA expert.


----------



## Showtyme

DaBullz said:


> Hey... Don't knock the stats guys. When they're scorekeeping, they can add a good 3 points to a team's score.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## G-Force

I saw this ginormous game thread and had to comment - Holy Cow, you guys know how to do a game thread, don't you?

I was at the game and it was a tough game to lose. Last week was perhaps my toughest one as a Sonics fan this season. We lost three in a row, all three games at home. No, I'm not looking for sympathy, and I wouldn't expect to find it here anyway. You all remember all too well the Bulls tough start this season. Congratulations to the Bulls for turning theri season around. Those couple of years of suffering throught the growing pains of your many youngsters are paying off.

I'll catch you on Monday for the Bulls/Sonics rematch. Good night.

G-Force


----------



## truebluefan

Thanks G-force! 

Your team has had a very nice season as well.


----------



## ScottMay

ScottMay said:


> Interestingly, Seattle's a better road team than home, so this isn't quite as daunting as you'd expect given the Sonics' overall record.
> 
> I'm feeling unusually optimistic. I liked the way the Bulls defended the perimeter last night, and I say they do it again Friday.
> 
> And for some added good karma, I'll be in Seattle on Friday, although I can't attend the game, unfortunately.
> 
> Bulls 98, Sonics 92


Through a very interesting turn of events, I ended up being able to go to the game in person. A few observations:

1. Key Arena is fantastic. I know the owner wants a bigger building, but that's what makes the place so nice. It's very intimate and it's loud and the fans were totally into the game. But -- take note, Steve Schanwald! -- what made this the best game I've seen in a long, long time was that the Sonics don't bombard you with blaring music and song-and-dance and scoreboard races during every dead ball. There were some gimmicks in the second half, and the halftime entertainment -- a dodgeball game between Seattle firemen and policemen -- was the worst I've ever seen, but overall, it is the best game presenation in the league, better from a basketball standpoint than even MSG or Boston. And topping it all off is the great food and a stand that sells dozens of fresh, delicious, and cheap (5.00!) microbrews. Kudos to the Sonics; it's a gem of a place and now officially my favorite NBA arena.

2. The scoring error was the worst thing I've ever seen happen during an NBA game from a "who the hell is minding the store" sort of perspective. The NBA needs to investigate it thoroughly and determine who was at fault.

3. There is nothing better than watching the Bulls in a road building when stuff like Ben's game-winner and Tyson's block happens. Granted, we had pretty nice seats and Seattleites don't seem to be big trash talkers, but walking out of there with a win was sweet. And a big tip of the cap to Eddy Curry. He was outstanding.

A terrific win for the Bulls. I hope in the rematch they use the three-guard lineup with Kirk on Rashard earlier and more often. It goads Rashard into using his weak post-up skills and stops him from killing us with jumpers.


----------



## unBULLievable

you are in the stadium and you dont know the score???

:lol:


----------

